# Looking for place that has beetles



## rudy78 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey wondering if anyone knows of places in West MI, that have beetles for a euro mount? All I want it the skull cleaned, I will do the rest.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

The only one I know of around here is "Bug to the Bone", in Fountain MI
http://www.bugtothebone.com/


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I second _Bug to the Bone_. They do excellent work.


----------

